# Need Help with Wire Color Code for Studio Beats



## Mike M. (Feb 27, 2012)

Recently got my hands on pair Studio Beats that were used as a non removable cord demo pair. Now the dog chewed end of cord off & its no where to be found!!! I exposed wires from headphones & there's 5 (Red,Green, White,Yellow,Black)-unsure of assignment of each.
I want to connect a wire line w/mic to end with color code I do have which is 5 wire:
(Red-Mic, Green-Left, Blue-Ground, Copper-Ground, & Red/Copper twist-Right)
Would be great if you have info & what your ideas are about that new end connection!!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 27, 2012)

On the headphones the yellow would likely be MIC signal and the red/green & white/black would be phone's L/R. Do some splice testing at low volume to figure out exactly what is what


----------

